# Eclipse TODO Liste



## usrr (6. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

bei IntelliJ IDEA kann man im Quelltext einen //ToDo Kommentar einegben und dieser wird automatisch mit allen anderen in einer globalen Liste verwaltet. Praktisch.

In Eclipse geht das leider nicht. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt es zu aktivieren. Leider finde ich nur die Task List. Eine Suche per Google bringt leider auch nichts.

Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mrz 2012)

erster google-Link zu 'Eclipse TODO' ist
Eclipse: List of TODO tags in Task view
den oder ähnliche Links hast du gelesen und hast dennoch nichts weiter zu sagen?
nicht mal z.B. deine Eclipse-Version, die dort zum Teil diskutiert wird?

ich habe 3.6, bei mir kommt bei //TODO im Quelltext links am Rand des Editors ein kleines Symbol,
und Window - Show View - Tasks (einen unter Task List, in der Java-Perspektive) liefert eine Auflistung


----------

